# If pyrethrins are bad for cats....



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know about cats, but I don't use any chemicals like that around the dogs or us. You can sprinkle food grade diatomaceous earth around carpets or hardwoods, leave for a while, then vacuum. It is totally non-toxic. We use it on the yards and flower beds too.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooops, I spelled the chemical name wrong, I meant PERMETHRIN
It's my daughter's apartment. Her roomate brought a dog in for a few weekends and now there are fleas on her cat (cat was there for months with no trouble prior to this). The roomate takes care of cleaning her own bedroom (or doesn't actually-and there is no possibility of this changing). As there seem to be fleas originating from the roomates bedroom area, my daughter would like to spray an insect growth regulator in the rest of the apartment so no more can hatch and jump on her cat.
I found a spray in Revival Animal Health (Siphotrol Plus II Premise Spray) which contains Permethrin, Phenothrin S-Methoprene.
Diatomaceous earth sprinkled all over your home creates a huge mess (I know, I tried it) and I don't know if it is good for a vacuum to vacuum up that fine dust (I think I once ruined a vacuum trying to vacuum up ash from the fireplace)
So, the question is, can you use Permethrin based stuff in a house when the cat lives there? I think I read that you can't put the permethrin directly on the cats body. Is it enough to take the cat out for a few hours while you spray? (she could put the cat in a crate on her balcony)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know that I have used bug bombs in my home in the past. I take all the animals out of the home after putting everything up or covering it on the counters. Turn the air conditioner off and after a couple of hours come home. I clean the wood and tile floor off and wipe the counters down. Then vacuum the carpets. And wash the bedding of all the animals and our bedding.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Ive used the Raid bombs before and just vacated everyone from the house for 4 hrs or more depending on how many bombs I used. If I remember correctly you set off the bomb wait like 30 minutes to an hour then go back in and open the windows and stuff and let the area air out for a few more hours. The irritating part is that while they work you also have to seal up all bedding, dishes, food, everything needs to be sealed (like cabinets taped shut kinda deal) otherwise plan on throwing out all your food that isnt store in the fridge and rewashing all your dishes. For as much of a pain it is to prepare for using bombs, sometimes they are just what needs to be done but they work. Knock on wood though I havent had to use them in over 4 years.


----------

